# Proviron kicking in...



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

I am on day 4 of taking bayer schering proviron at 50mg split morning/evening.

I have not notised anything as yet in terms of libido increase. Anyone know how long it normally takes to kick in?

Cheers.


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

No i am currently taking it with H-drol. I kno people might think this is stupid or a waste of money but from previous use of pro hormones my libido was shot and dont want to risk it again. I had the option to get proviron so i took it.


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 11, 2011)

Yea your right its a bit of waste, but yeah it will help you get a hard one,

Enjoy the random hard ones throughout the day, always happen at the worst times lol


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

Yea i can handle that haha. Any suggestions on how long until it kicks in?


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 11, 2011)

usually 2-3 days for me, if i knew the mrs was 'wanting it' at the weekend a would start taking two from the wednesday

you should have noticed something by now on that dose, if nothing by day 7 i would seriously question the legitimacy of them


----------



## boricuarage (Jan 2, 2011)

**** first day placebo effect for me day 2 and 3 horny as hell.. Going on day 4 today @ only 25 mgs.. I dont want to imagine 50 mgs... I will be raping trees!!!


----------



## boricuarage (Jan 2, 2011)

slunkeh said:


> No i am currently taking it with H-drol. I kno people might think this is stupid or a waste of money but from previous use of pro hormones my libido was shot and dont want to risk it again. I had the option to get proviron so i took it.


It's great for libido and maybe a little extra hardness... I'm doing it on it's own.. I got it for free so what the he'll..;-)


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 11, 2011)

boricuarage said:


> **** first day placebo effect for me day 2 and 3 horny as hell.. Going on day 4 today @ only 25 mgs.. I dont want to imagine 50 mgs... I will be raping trees!!!


Yeah thats why i was questioning the legitimacy of them, i usually only take 25mgs too and i'm practically a walking tripod most the time lol


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

Ill post pics up later on but looks totally legit. Packaging etc is flawless....


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 11, 2011)

Ok, cool

What brand btw?


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

Bayer schering as stated in op


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 11, 2011)

slunkeh said:


> Bayer schering as stated in op


Ah sorry (facepalm)

Never heard of them but at that dose you should defo be feeling something, I have had fake gear before that looked very legit


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 11, 2011)

Also i just checked the prices on the mentioned brands site and that price is very very low for Proviron


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

could you post up a pic ? iv got some fda approved from a thai pharmacy il see if they same as mine ..but honestly after second day you should be feeling them


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

Will post up pics in a couple of hours. Cheers.


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

See pics.

it even has braille on the front of the box!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Im taking 100mg ProChem Proviron split 50mg am/pm and I'm nearly three weeks in and not noticed anything to be honest but I am running Anavar and Tri-tren with it though!


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

Hmmm could up it to 100mg but afraid it might cause sides...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

sides like a constant boner that will not go down?


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

I was thinking more along the lines of baldness hah!


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 11, 2011)

Hmmm looks fine to me, raided through my stuff and i actually have the exact same box unopened to which i was leaving incase pct got a bit extreme. As i said i have yet to try this diff brand but when i do i will prob take 100mg just to make sure its legit


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Proviron doesn't neccessarily cause an increase in libido, it's one of the mildest androgens on the planet and is not even used for TRT anymore, sure it has a high affinity for binding to SHBG so *may* increase libido whilst on test cycle (not that you should need it on test cycles anyway) but for anything else i have always found it a total waste of money, there are much better androgens out there.


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

i used it at 100mg ED and felt slight increase in libido, Not buying it again though.


----------



## boricuarage (Jan 2, 2011)

MrMike said:


> i used it at 100mg ED and felt slight increase in libido, Not buying it again though.


You sure it's not bunked.... I take Only 25 MG and after sex I'm hard again in 10 minutes. **** better than vigra with no sides


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

like Anavar? I was going to buy my self some Proviron for my PCT but it seems that alot of people think its pointless



mars1960 said:


> Proviron doesn't neccessarily cause an increase in libido, it's one of the mildest androgens on the planet and is not even used for TRT anymore, sure it has a high affinity for binding to SHBG so *may* increase libido whilst on test cycle (not that you should need it on test cycles anyway) but for anything else i have always found it a total waste of money, there are much better androgens out there.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

boricuarage said:


> You sure it's not bunked.... I take Only 25 MG and after sex I'm hard again in 10 minutes. **** better than vigra with no sides


That maybe so but what's that got to do with proviron? since when has prov (at any dose) been known to block PDE5, allow the muscles in the penis to relax and allow the penis to retain blood and sustain an erection?


----------



## boricuarage (Jan 2, 2011)

mars1960 said:


> That maybe so but what's that got to do with proviron? since when has prov (at any dose) been known to block PDE5, allow the muscles in the penis to relax and allow the penis to retain blood and sustain an erection?


I'm not trying to compare proviron with viagra... I have only tried cialis and really didn't do anything for me. Maybe the fact that I do not have a erectile dysfunction... Proviron does not block PD5, my point that it increases libido, well being and so forth due to the free test.. Viagra, cialis, any other PD5 blockers don't make you horny. What's the point having a hard on when you have no sex drive... When you horny you hard, I mean that's how I am..


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

boricuarage said:


> I'm not trying to compare proviron with viagra... I have only tried cialis and really didn't do anything for me. Maybe the fact that I do not have a erectile dysfunction... Proviron does not block PD5, my point that it increases libido, well being and so forth due to the free test.. Viagra, cialis, any other PD5 blockers don't make you horny. What's the point having a hard on when you have no sex drive... When you horny you hard, I mean that's how I am..


Mmmm, i think you have totallly missed the point of my response, and i didn't infer you were trying to compare the two, i infered that prov wasn't the result of you getting hard again so fast, i don't give a fcuk how horny you are if you have just orgasmed you penile muscles constrict and will be a while before you can get hard again, thats a simple biological fact.


----------



## boricuarage (Jan 2, 2011)

mars1960 said:


> Mmmm, i think you have totallly missed the point of my response, and i didn't infer you were trying to compare the two, i infered that prov wasn't the result of you getting hard again so fast, i don't give a fcuk how horny you are if you have just orgasmed you penile muscles constrict and will be a while before you can get hard again, thats a simple biological fact.


What you saying its pretty moronic...I ****ed 2 days ago, Busted a nutt and 10 minutes I was hard again and to top it off I was using an anesthetic called Jamaican stone. Please show me those studies. Your dick must not work properly and if you telling me you can't even get more hard on a test cycle then you are very wrong. Bro, I can bust a nut and still be hard just like a woman orgasims and still wants to ****.. Your theory is off, no matter how much you research


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

i just use 100 mg proviron for a number of reasons throughout my cycle and after. it blocks gyno, increases sperm, kicks sex drive in after discontinuing of a cycle and helps to keep the fat levels down and deposits testosterone into other areas of you receptors. i also run 20 mg of nova at the end of a cycle with clomid with hcg. proviron is cheap for me.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

Anyone heared of proviron by micro?


----------



## holyroider (Aug 24, 2011)

For me it took a week

Started at 50 mg then reduced to 25 mg it's workin very well


----------



## nanob0t (May 25, 2011)

slunkeh said:


> See pics.
> 
> it even has braille on the front of the box!


FAKE GEAR, real Proviron from pharmacy has only 20 or 50 tablets not 30 and the name is Proviron and not Pro-Viron

sorry, and at 50 ED 2 3 days to kick in


----------

